# Union Bindings Cadet vs Rome Arsenal



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

arsenals are not park bindings


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

cadets are not freeride bindings


----------



## Fusion (May 23, 2010)

thats a fail haha, so then should i get Rome 390's, the problem about the rome the rome 390's are that their blue wildstyle ( blue yellow white ) at my local shop, i know you shouldnt buy bindings base on looks but those look terrible if they don't match your board. ill go look at another (much farther) shop to see if they have them in black. What other bindings should i get in that pricerange?


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Fusion said:


> thats a fail haha, so then should i get Rome 390's, the problem about the rome the rome 390's are that their blue wildstyle ( blue yellow white ) at my local shop, i know you shouldnt buy bindings base on looks but those look terrible if they don't match your board. ill go look at another (much farther) shop to see if they have them in black. What other bindings should i get in that pricerange?


Or just Union Forces, you can't beat the price, and the binding would rock your world.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

Arsenal M gemeinhin als Grease Gun "bekannt wegen seiner Ähnlichkeit im Aussehen an die Mechaniker-Tool mit dem gleichen Namen, wurde die M-3 Maschinenpistole die einfachste Waffe erteilten US-Kampftruppen.

Arsenal M


----------



## heskey627 (Aug 25, 2010)

Arsenal M gemeinhin als Grease Gun "bekannt wegen seiner Ähnlichkeit im Aussehen an die Mechaniker-Tool mit dem gleichen Namen, wurde die M-3 Maschinenpistole die einfachste Waffe erteilten US-Kampftruppen.

Arsenal M


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

^^WTF? German spam now?!


----------



## luke89 (Mar 12, 2010)

ATOTony76 said:


> Or just Union Forces, you can't beat the price, and the binding would rock your world.


Agreed. Forces FTW. But you said you were going to drive to another shop to look for another colorway. If it was me id call first just to see. When I bought my forces I called a shop about 2hrs away and they had what I wanted and they just shipped them to me so I avoided the drive. Just something to think about.


----------



## heskey627 (Aug 25, 2010)

I have analysed the coalition five models for the future structure of the armed forces, which the minister had presented to the experts. I feel that this structure will suit the security policy and can meet the defense challenges.For more details and information herpa minitanks


----------



## S.Midd.92 (Nov 18, 2010)

U should check out the Ride EX really comfy and not gonna dent ur wallet either plus very durable


----------



## skatebanana101 (Dec 2, 2009)

390 Boss is worth checkin out too... it's a bit more expensive but well worth it


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

M9's, DS45's, Contact Pro's.


----------

